# [BUDGET] Suggest me a good Keyboard and Mouse combo



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 14, 2009)

I want to keep this under 1000, and, if its available, I don't mind going for Rs. 500 wallahs.

I need a good keyboard and keys should be properly spaced. I am a touch typist and I can type with my eyes closed, so I need something upto my standards. I want soft keys because my syster gets angry on hearing typing noise. I intend to game.

For mouse, I preferably want Lazer mouse. Again, I need something sensitive.

Only branded stuff please. iBall sucks balls so please DONT recommend it.


----------



## fireshots (Feb 15, 2009)

get the iBall business combo (red package)..it has a basic but a very sturdy keyboard n extremely lightweight optical mouse, it shud not cost you more thn 600/-. Its a value for money product.

I saw u hate iBall but this product will change your outlook towards iball.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 17, 2009)

I have this keyboard hence I am saying.
Trust me, iBall sucks.
Its keyboard develops a problem around 2 years after purhcase.
Randomly "+" button activates and my textboxes are filled with ++++++++++++++
Ask in #think-digit at chat.freenode.net IRC and you will know/
I was banned several times because of spamming with ++++++++++++++++++


----------



## acewin (Feb 18, 2009)

microsoft 2000 keyboard, but then it itself is of around 1K, 
i have microsoft mouse working good cost 450.

if strictly saying as per money logitech combo is very good. check the multimedia combo or internet combo ones.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 18, 2009)

I remember Logitech Rs. 500 combo.
But I want Lazer mouse instead of Optical Mouse.


----------



## acewin (Feb 18, 2009)

check lazer mouse from zebronics costs around 600, except I do not know how good they are compared to logitech


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 18, 2009)

How is sensitivity of Lazer mice compared to Optical mice ?
I play Counter Strike, Urban Terror, etc and similar FPS games needing good quality mice.


----------



## zyberboy (Feb 18, 2009)

Logitech keyboard+mouse is the best,this mouse is good for online play.Also i hav Micrsoft kb+Mouse but not  at all good for gaming.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 18, 2009)

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++w+hi+ch model of mouse are you talking about ?

PS: see what I mean by iBall issue ++++++++++++++++++++++++?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 19, 2009)

bump...

btw, today the problem has temporarily disappeared.


----------



## Faun (Feb 19, 2009)

get anything logitech, mouse and keyboard combo should come under 650


----------



## Hitboxx (Feb 19, 2009)

I never cared at all for keyboard and mouse, but FWIW I use a iBall Basic Keyboard and a Microsoft Optical Scroll Mouse.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 19, 2009)

Since how long do you use your iBall keyboard ? Mine and meeow's keyboards started goofing up after 3 years of usage.



ichi said:


> get anything logitech, mouse and keyboard combo should come under 650


I specifically need lazer mouse for gaming.


----------



## Hitboxx (Feb 19, 2009)

IIRC it's been more than a year I think, I change key and mouse once in 2 years as a rule.

And lazer mouse? C'mon, I am a more hardcore gamer than you and I use what I use for day-to-day gaming.,as in., daily online pub. It is more than sufficient.

Personally I don't believe in fancy gaming hardware if you're not in it professionally and is just a waste of money.


----------



## acewin (Feb 19, 2009)

@metalhead, I have not used lazer mouse so cannot say how good they are.
cheapest logitech lazer mouse is MX518 which costs around 1.2-1.3K
and a basic keyboard costs 300 bucks.

I also play CS, but never with a lzer mouse 
cheapest lazer mouse you get would be iBall and Zebronics in 500-600


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 20, 2009)

Hitboxx said:


> IIRC it's been more than a year I think, I change key and mouse once in 2 years as a rule.
> 
> And lazer mouse? C'mon, I am a more hardcore gamer than you and I use what I use for day-to-day gaming.,as in., daily online pub. It is more than sufficient.



Well, my iBall mouse has horrible response times.

In Urban Terror, I can notice a visible lag between the time I move the mouse to turn around and the moment when the mouse does turn around. This has most often been enough to get me fragged.

I was hoping that a good lazer mouse would propably solve my problem.



> Personally I don't believe in fancy gaming hardware if you're not in it professionally and is just a waste of money.



Lazer mice are not "fancy" gaming hardware. You are refering to freaky looking mice with lots of buttons reviewed in Digit which I couldn't possibly care less about.



acewin said:


> @metalhead, I have not used lazer mouse so cannot say how good they are.
> cheapest logitech lazer mouse is MX518 which costs around 1.2-1.3K
> and a basic keyboard costs 300 bucks.
> 
> ...


Forget lazer mice for a second, but do optical mice from logitech have good response times ?
I realised that its not sensitivity but response times which my iBall mouse lacks while gaming.

I can buy any cheap optical scroll mouse as long as it does not pwn me with high response times.

And yeah, I saw Logitech Lazer combo at 1K in the latest prices thread.


----------



## desiibond (Feb 20, 2009)

Hitboxx said:


> IIRC it's been more than a year I think, I change key and mouse once in 2 years as a rule.
> 
> And lazer mouse? C'mon, I am a more hardcore gamer than you and I use what I use for day-to-day gaming.,as in., daily online pub. It is more than sufficient.
> 
> Personally I don't believe in fancy gaming hardware if you're not in it professionally and is just a waste of money.



You really do need to try out lazer mouse for gaming. I am using one and every one of my friends who tried it accepting that it is exceptionally smooth and lot more precise.

@gautam, am pretty sure that you won't get quality laser mouse+k/b inside 1k. 

If you want laser mouse, you need to increase your budget or just get Logitech combo.


----------



## vaibhav_jain (Feb 20, 2009)

get yourself a logitech keyboard  and mouse combo in around 700/= it is best and also its warranty is 3 years i recently purchase one. it is internet pro keyboard


----------



## acewin (Feb 20, 2009)

logitech/microsoft mouse which I am using are quiet good not much noticeable lag can be said, beside there is a gaming combo which comes in 1.3K G1 gaming desktop, of which mouse is quiet good. Played CS quiet alot with the logitech one, hits being precise, when I turned around it did not deflect my face to corner me down not able to see my target.

My friends played with the same mouse with quiet ease on fast game like UT and other, I experienced iBall mouse only once one of my friend bought it because it was quiet fancy, but to got bad quiet quick

mouse in the G1 gamin set is much better than general logitech optical mouse

it being the best combo in the price

but do not think it is a lazer mouse

and if you are getting a logitec lazer combo in 1K and can get it, do not have second thoughts.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 21, 2009)

Here comp@ddict says that his friend bough Logitech Lazer Combo for 1K.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1055114#post1055114


----------



## acewin (Feb 22, 2009)

we can ask him to give the exact make and model, if its true you should not have second thoughts


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 22, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Here comp@ddict says that his friend bough Logitech Lazer Combo for 1K.
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1055114#post1055114


It's the laser mouse worth rs.500 and standard kbd worth another 500.

But if you want the best, and cheapers a.k.a. VFM deal for gaming and other purposes, this is the best option:-

*Microsoft Comfort Curve 2000 @ 1.2k
Logitech MX518 Laser @ 1.4k*


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 22, 2009)

Which laser mouse is worth Rs. 500 ???

And are Microsoft Comfort Curve 2000 and Logitech MX518 Laser simply keyboard and mouse and not combos ? If yes I am not intrested in spending 2.6K for keyboard/mouse.

Should I check out some of those weird egronomic wavy keyboards from MS/Logitech ? I am already used to typing in my current keyboard with my eyes closed but its the standard design. Will I have any difficulty migratng ?


----------



## desiibond (Feb 22, 2009)

yes. for eyes closed, you will need some time to get used to. Since all the k/b boxes come  seal, it's better to test the keyboard  before buying. Comfort curve keyboard (from MS) is really good once you get used to it.



comp@ddict said:


> It's the laser mouse worth rs.500 and standard kbd worth another 500.
> 
> But if you want the best, and cheapers a.k.a. VFM deal for gaming and other purposes, this is the best option:-
> 
> ...



What??? Logitech laser mouse for 500 bucks??


----------



## acewin (Feb 22, 2009)

do not think so there is logitech lazer mouse of lesser price than MX518.


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 23, 2009)

I saw it amazingly in a newspapers MONTHS AND MONTHS ago, mabe I misread, but there were uber cheap mice for Rs. 500 each and also Rs. 300 and i saw the laser word, or did I? Now i'm getting confused!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 25, 2009)

Great. Just GREAT.

Try searching in ToI's and Hindu's archives or something.


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 25, 2009)

^^^I think I saw it when I was in Kolkata, now I've been living in New Delhi for a year!!!!


----------



## acewin (Feb 25, 2009)

very good, but we surely get lazer mouse from zebronics and i-ball in 500-600 bucks.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 26, 2009)

How is Zebronics ? I know a lot of guys with Zeb cabbys but nobody with Zebronics Lazer Mice.


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 26, 2009)

^^Go for the Logitech laser Mouse for 1.4k I'm telling you, it's a beauty and a performer.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 27, 2009)

^^No way am I spending 1.4K on a mouse dude, get real.

Anyway, I saw in Dell website, that Dell Lazer Mouse is available with Studio 15 laptop for extra Rs. 650/-. So would a standalone desktop version be priced about the same ?


----------



## foruamit2004 (Feb 27, 2009)

even i needed a mouse for gaming, but didn't wanted to spend so much, so i'hv got --

Steel series quick mini(550/- already ordered) + 1000 dpi logitech mouse(500/-considering).. i have used the above mentioned mousepad with normal logitech mouse in CS.. OMG never knew that a good mouse pad cud make such a huge difference, i was getting the headshots with mav like crazy...but normal logitech mouse sucks for fps, if you do any sudden fast movement, mouse pointer behaves abnormally, either you will be looking at sky or earth...


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 27, 2009)

Hmm, just be aware, mouse and keyboard are two of the most important and neglected PC components. Don't be one of the ignorant ones. I've seen some with 2xGTX280 SLi but a pathetic mouse/kbd and that person never got the fun I got to shoot enemies with a COD1 game with my laser that he got with playing COD4.

Rethink man.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 27, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> Hmm, just be aware, mouse and keyboard are two of the most important and neglected PC components. Don't be one of the ignorant ones. I've seen some with 2xGTX280 SLi but a pathetic mouse/kbd and that person never got the fun I got to shoot enemies with a COD1 game with my laser that he got with playing COD4.
> 
> Rethink man.


non-n00bs can manage to game great with cheap but quick-response time mice.
I usually play with mid sensitivity to help with zoom'n'snipe. so I don't need an expensive mouse.


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 27, 2009)

Try Microsoft Desktop 500


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 27, 2009)

Link please.


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 27, 2009)

*www.dooyoo.co.uk/keyboards/microsoft-wired-desktop-500/

Tech Specs: *download.microsoft.com/download/4/...5d-14abe2e77541/TDS_WiredDesktop500_0602A.PDF


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Mar 3, 2009)

hey metalhead- please post here when you buy your keyboard..i am also in the lookout for a multimedia keyboard under rs1000/-


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 3, 2009)

hey dude i also play cs 1.6  and if u want a good gaming combo of mouse and keyboard , i suggest extend ur budget a little and get a microsoft comfort 800 keyboard or a iball softkey dark MM + i have tried them both and i think they are a great budget gaming kit............ i personally use the microsoft 800 combo keyboard
LINK:
 *iball.co.in/Product.aspx?c=2
and as far as mouse is concerned iBall sucks like hell so i would recommend a normal optical microsoft mouse [the comfort 900 is a good one and tracks very well..has a resolution of 1000dpi.]... or you could go for a logitech optical mouse .... but the logitech mice except for Mx , G series are not meant to game so you will have to select a mouse totally on luck or on the basis of advice from people who use such mice and play properly ...... one more problem with these mice is that they have sad feet so unless you have a mat like dkt or a goliathus like surface the mouse is not gonaa track properly..... wish you best of luck..!!




P.S trust me dont go for laser.. cheap laser mice are sad, they dont track properly else go for a good optical mouse with a fairly high resoultion of abt 1000-1200dpi...... 

mY KiT:
1 combo..
mx-518 [left clik almost broken]
normal cloth mouse mat
razer piranha
2 combo [LAN]8)
razer copperhead 
everglide dkt monstermat
steel sound 5h v2 USB


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 3, 2009)

I don't want resolution but responsiveness from mice.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 4, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> I don't want resolution but responsiveness from mice.


  umm.. dude i dont quite get it... what do you mean by responsivenes??????u mean agility??? [hidh dpi] high polling rate [high refresh rate] ??? please explain..............


----------



## acewin (Mar 5, 2009)

high dpi


----------



## desiibond (Mar 5, 2009)

break your purchase into two

First get TVSE keyboard.
Then save more money and get MX-518


----------



## acewin (Mar 5, 2009)

by better responsiveness I think better response to moving mice, or agility.

and it cant be high response but should be low response


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 5, 2009)

well.............. see according to your budget you will most to most get a logitech laser mouse prefferably....... which will have a max to max dpi of 1200 else u suppose to go for a iBall laser which is 1600 CPI and you yourself said... that "iBall mouse suck, believe i have a very bad experience".........................so it is BETTER FOR YOU TO GET A microsoft comfort mouse @ 1200 dpi / 1000 dpi which tarcks good and has a good dpi "response"


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Mar 5, 2009)

how about this TVS champ slim keyboard- *www.tvs-e.com/productpage.asp?prodname=tvs-champ-slim-multimedia-keyboard.asp

its selling for rs425/- here- *wowdeals.co.in/wl/faces/tiles/prod...2=&k3=&k4=&k5=&k6=&k7=&k8=&k9=&k10=&k11=&k12=

i've heard that tvs keyboards last really long & are very comfortable.


----------



## Ecstasy (Mar 5, 2009)

Logitech G15 for keyboard and Logitech MX518 for mouse.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 6, 2009)

acewin said:


> by better responsiveness I think better response to moving mice, or agility.
> 
> and it cant be high response but should be low response


Yeah, thats exactly what I want.


Ecstasy said:


> Logitech G15 for keyboard and Logitech MX518 for mouse.


Sure I will buy that. I pay Rs. 1000 and you pay the rest


----------

